# Bee taken with my cell phone.



## Dao (Jun 30, 2015)

Just upgraded my cell phone and I think it's camera is not bad.

Photo shot with JPEG format -> processed and cropped with PS


----------



## Derrel (Jun 30, 2015)

Not too shabby for such a small image (270KB)! What kinda phone did you get? I think this is a wee bit oversaturated. I'm in the market for a new phone...my old iPhone's front lens cover has become badly scratched, and anything _even remotely resembling_ a bright highlight now ghosts like a SOB...halo city...it's like I have a Tiffen fog filter over the lens...so...looking for a new phone soon.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 30, 2015)

It must be a Nikon Mega phone with a Sony Sensor.Holy macro thats the best phone shot I think I ever scene. I shoot something with my iPhone its blurry most of the time,I hand to my wife she gets good shots with it,so I tried to hand over my Pentax K-3 with the sigma 120-400 but she complains its to heavy and bulky.LOL


----------



## SnappingShark (Jun 30, 2015)

Nice shot.

You can *wax* poetic about this for a while!


----------



## Dao (Jun 30, 2015)

Thanks.  I do agree it is a little over-saturated.  Taken in a overcloud day with the Samsung Galaxy S6 (not the edge).  If I am not mistaken, the new Apple and Samsung phones are using Sony Sensor.  The phone has manual Macro mode.  In other words, I can set the focus manually (with a onscreen sliding bar) and move my phone back and fro to take the photos.  It is hard to see 100% if I nail the focus, but I based on the focus technique I learned from here (Maybe it was from you, Derrel).  Hold my breath, make it slightly out of focus and then move the phone back and take few shots.


Edit:  Just did a quick search on sensor, it said the S6 could be using either Samsung or Sony sensor.  So really not sure what I have.


----------



## BrickHouse (Jul 1, 2015)

Nice bee!


----------



## annamaria (Jul 2, 2015)

Pretty good shot using a cell.


----------



## Woodsman (Jul 2, 2015)

Sweet shot for a cell phone.  I have the S5 and I have yet to get anything with it that I am happy with.  Then again I shake like crazy with the phone taking pictures.


----------



## Dao (Jul 5, 2015)

Another one.  This one edited in LR only.  So only crop, exposure/highlight/shadow, saturation, sharpening, noise reduction.

Galaxy S6, manual focus, auto exposure.


----------



## nerwin (Jul 19, 2015)

I have the wrong phone. Incredible shot. I'd be afraid to get stung though..


----------



## lance70 (Jul 30, 2015)

Nice! How did you get the shallow depth of field, is that part of the zoom function or a special app etc?


----------



## Dao (Jul 31, 2015)

No zoom function nor special app.  I just use the default camera app from the phone.  The shallow depth of field is partly the result of short subject to camera distance and carefully locate a subject to background distance (no other objects near that bee/flower).

What I did was choose manual focus (the phone camera app allow me to do so) and selected the closest distance and then moved my phone until the subject was appeared to be in focus and then took the shot.     (my phone and hands were very close to the bee)


----------



## scotts2014se (Aug 3, 2015)

I also have the s6 and read that it has a fast f1.9 lens.


----------

